# 3 mile bridge question



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

Ok so I know okalossa and pcb pier is open 24/7 but don't allow shark landing can anyone tell me if 3 mile bridge you are allowed to land them or at least try to get your hook and line back instead of cutting it every time


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

I have never heard that you cannot. I have see a few sharks caught and landed there. You would probably have more luck catching them off of Bob Sykes bridge, IMO.


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for quick reply I'm sure people have I landed them before at okalossa and not supposed to just don't wanna take any chance with the wrong person working at the time that is all plus that what the guy said on the phone when I ask him but deifently will try bob Sykes where exactly is that i am all the way near hurlburt field thank you for the info


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Bob Sykes is the bridge between Gulf Breeze and Pensacola Beach. You would pass right by it on your way to Pensacola, coming on Hwy 98. Follow the sign to P'cola Beach and park right before you go over the bridge. There you will have 2 good options: the Octagon Pier (lots of people shark fish there) and the bridge (you will need to cross the road to get to the fishing section, as you cannot fish from the actual bridge; fishing bridge runs parallel to it on the east side) O*D*W


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

Ok thanks


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Catch and land anything on 3 mile or Bob sykes!!


----------

